
What are the biggest myths about owning a business? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1193/what-are-the-biggest-myths-about-owning-a-business.html
======
bediger4000
Please, please, please DO NOT tell us that the whole groupie thing is false!

